# Solved: Touchpad mouse on laptop won't scroll



## immortalkiss0147 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi guys, I have a little problem.
My laptop touchpad mouse can't scroll up or down. When I go to Control Panel > Mouse > I can't find the wheel tab..? 
Please help..
Thanks a lot.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> My laptop touchpad mouse can't scroll up or down.


Obvious identity crisis. It doesn't know if it is a mouse or touchpad.  Please don't get angry; the next part may be more helpful if you are talking about the touchpad. 

You'll probably only have a wheel tab if you have a mouse. For the touchpad controls you should have a separate tab, such as my Device Settings tab (see attachment). If you have nothing like that you may be missing some software from your laptop or touchpad manufacturer.


----------



## immortalkiss0147 (Mar 3, 2012)

I have nothing like the picture above so i guess i am missing some software. If i download Synaptics Touchpad like your, i dont know if it would cause conflict in my laptop.. ?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Usually you can go to the manufactures website support section
and find any drivers and software you need for your laptop.
You will probably need the model number,which you can find
on the bottom of the laptop.


----------



## immortalkiss0147 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot  It works.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

Mine is from Synaptics only because that's the manufacturer of my touchpad.


----------

